# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Η διατροφή των πτηνών φάρμας

## epanomizoo

Διαβαζω διαφορα μυνηματα για πτηνα αυλης (παπιες, χηνες, φασιανους, φραγκοκοτες κτλ). Αυτό που μου κανει εντυπωση είναι το με ποση αγνοια και ισως αδιαφορια αντιμετωπιζει ο περισοτερος κοσμος το θεμα της διατροφης αυτων των πτηνων.
Καταλαβαινω ότι η ιδεα που οι περισοτεροι εχουν είναι ότι τα εχουμε αμολυτα και τους πεταμε που και που μερικους σπορους η αγοραζουμε καποιο φυραμα για κοτοπουλα (υποθετω ότι η λογικη είναι ότι πουλια είναι όλα αρα τα ιδια τρωνε)
Φυσικα μετα εμφανιζονται τα μυνηματα ότι καποιο πτηνο πεθανε η αρωστησε και η ερωτηση είναι τι φαρμακο να παρει να γινει καλα . 
Τα προβατα δεν αντεχουν τον ηλιο (πεθαινουν αν τα ψηνει ολη μερα ) ηταν λοιπον ενας βοσκος που του πεθαιναν τα προβατα και ελεγε 
-          με τον ηλιο τα βαζω , με τον ηλιο τα βγαζω . τι εχουν τα ερμα και ψωφουν??
Καπως προς αυτή τη λογικη βλεπω ότι κινουνται πολλοι
Βλεπω ολοκληρα σελιδες  για την παραμικρη λεπτομερεια της διατροφης των παπαγαλων και για αλλα οικοσιτα πτηνα  και φυσικα τα χαιρομαι και μαθαινω και εγω πραγματα σε περιπτωση που αποκτησω και αλλα κατοικιδια στο μελλον όμως όταν  αναφερεται η διατροφη πτηνων φαρμας η αντιμετωπιση είναι τραγικη .μεχρι και ψωμι ταιζει κοσμος παρομοια πτηνα (σε ορισμενες πολιτειες της αμερικης θεωρηται ποινικο αδικημα να ταιζεις ψωμι σε παπιες στο παρκο ,τοσο καταστροφικο είναι για την υγεια τους )

http://birding.about.com/od/birdfeed...ducksbread.htm


αν καποιος στη στηλη για τα καναρινια σας ανεφερε καποιος ότι ταιζει το καναρινι του μονο καναβουρι και κεχρι ανακατεμενο τυχαια και μετα αναρωτιοταν γιατι το πουλακι αρωστησε τι θα του λεγατε?
Φυσικα η συνηθεια να εχει ο κοσμος παπιες χηνες φασιανους ως κατοικιδια είναι ακομη σε εμβρυακο σταδιο στην χωρα μας αλα υπαρχουν μυλοι ζωοτροφων που φτιαχνουν μιγματα ειδικα για παπιες ,φασιανους κτλ

Υπαρχει και η δυνατοτητα να φτιαξουμε μονοι μας μιγματα .υπαρχουν χιλιαδες συνταγες στο ιντερνετ

Μια σελιδα από εξωτερικο για μιγματα από πανεπιστημιο 

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsc....html#gamebird

γενικα καντε μια αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ
θελετε να ταισετε παπιες γραψτε 
duck nutrition, feeding ducks, duck care  και θα βρειτε κατι .μη ρωτατε αυτον που πουλαει τις τροφες .οι περισοτεροι εχουν μαυρα μεσανυχτα μονο για κοτες ξερουν και αν
αμφιβαλω αν υπαρχει ειδικος στην χωρα μας για τετοια θεματα
δεν προσπαθω να πω ότι εγω ξερω καλα το θεμα .απλως εχω γενικες γνωσεις βιολογιας (ποτε δεν μας εκαναν μαθημα στο πανεπιστημιο για τη διατροφη των πτηνων). Απλως όταν θελω πληροφορειες ψαχνω και βρισκω. Όταν καταλαβα ότι τα παπια μου εχουν ιδιετερες αναγκες επικοινωνησα με καθηγητη πανεπιστημιου ειδικο στη διατροφη πτηνων για να παρω εγκυρες πληροφορεις .οτι λε δεν είναι δικο μου ,εγω δεν ξερω τιποτα αλοι είναι γνωστες του θεματος 
είναι κριμα τοσα πλασματακια να πεθαινουν και να τυρανιοθνται λογω ακαταληλης διατροφης .
αν καποιος δεν θελει να κανει τον κοπο γιατι δεν παιρνει μια γατα η ένα κουνελι (για αυτά μπορεις ευκολα να βρεις τροφη) και προτιμαει αγρια πτηνα που θελει λιγο περισοτερο κοπο. 
Αν ολοι μας αρχισουμε να ρωταμε περισοτερο και να το ψαχνουμε τοτε και αναλογες τροφες θα αρχισουν να εμφανιζονται στο εμποριο είναι θεμα ζητησης και προσφορας
Ας αφησουμε προπολεμικες ιδεες για το πώς πρεπει να φερομαστε στα πτηνα της αυλης μας και ας αρχισουμε να ενδιαφερομαστε λιγο παραπανω
αν θελετε μπορω να βαλω εκατονταδες σελιδες με διατροφη για τετοια πτηνα . το ιντερνετ εχει τονους πληροφορειες

----------


## mitsman

Σταυρο εχεις το ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ....

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΑΥΡΟ με χαρα περιμενουμε οτι εμπειρια εχεις πανω στο θεμα ,να την μεταφερεις και στην παρεα μας ! εχεις απολυτο δικιο .ολα τα πουλακια αξιζουν το καλυτερο !

----------


## Paul

Σταυρο εχεις απολυτο δικαιο αλλα σ αυτη τη χωρα πας να ρωτησεις σε pet shop τι τροφη τρωνε τα αγριοπουλια και σου δινουν φυραμα.....Εχω ψαξει σε ολα τα μαγαζια που πουλαν ζωοτροφες εαν εχουν ιδιαιτερη τροφη για ορτυκια και μου λενε οτι τρωνε φυραμα και οτι αλλο τρωνε οι κοτες.. Αλλα αντε να καταλαβουν οτι αλλο πουλι το ενα και αλλα πουλι το αλλο....

----------


## daras

σωστος!!!
ευχομαι και αυτη η πλευρα του χομπυ..να ξεπερασει γρηγορα το εμβρυικο σταδιο που βρισκεται.
υπαρχει κοσμος που εχει χωρο για να ασχοληθει με τετοια πτηνα...αλλα η ενδογενης πληροφορηση ειναι ουσιαστικα ανυπαρκτη..ή στην καλυτερη περιπτωση λανθασμενη.
ευτυχως το διαδικτυο μπορει να συμβαλει πολυ στον τομεα της σωστης ενημερωσης.
μακαρι να ερθει καιρος που οταν επισκεπτεσαι ενα κτημα να μη βλεπεις μονο κοτες, γαλοπουλες και πρασινοκεφαλα.

----------


## melios

εχετε δικιο και εγω ψαχνω ειδικη τροφη για χηνακια και δεν βρισκω

----------

